# The Wharf/Billingsgate



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Went for a walk up to Billingsgate this morning. I also owed edthedrummer a shot of the tower... So I managed two birds with one stone!

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









Cheers,

Nick

The rest are on my Flickr here


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Cracking pics. NO.5 for me


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

joe_0_1 said:


> Cracking pics. NO.5 for me


Thanks mate


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Great shots!

See you in the comp section :thumb:


Maxtor.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Did you get the guys in shots 7 & 8 to sign "Model Release" forms.....?


----------



## jcmac (Sep 13, 2008)

Great pics.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Maxtor said:


> Great shots!
> 
> See you in the comp section :thumb:
> 
> Maxtor.


Thanks for that mate. Seem some of yours so that's a great compliment! What comp section?


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Did you get the guys in shots 7 & 8 to sign "Model Release" forms.....?


LOL with #7 I did ask if I could take his photo.. and when taking photo's at Billingsgate, you have to get a permit.. so really that's a release form :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

NickTB said:


> Thanks for that mate. Seem some of yours so that's a great compliment! What comp section?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=107744

:thumb:

Maxtor.


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

2 and 6 for me...2 because you used angular shapes to compliment the top of the building, balancing the image nicely, the fish is an image you should be able to sell easily.
Well done.
PS: Sad that we need permits to photograph just about anything now...Gone are the days of photographic freedom


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

IGADIZ said:


> 2 and 6 for me...2 because you used angular shapes to compliment the top of the building, balancing the image nicely, the fish is an image you should be able to sell easily.
> Well done.
> PS: Sad that we need permits to photograph just about anything now...Gone are the days of photographic freedom


Thanks very much. I agree with you re permits. And you still get suspicious looks from security threre..


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Sorry mate, your entry into the competition reminded me of this section! 

1. impresses me because it shows just how many offices there are inside, 

2. Shame the wharf has that canopy around the bottom like you mentioned to me, although it doesn't ruin the photo. 

3. is my favourite though. 

I told you it'd work


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks mate. Glad you like!


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

don't like the whitebalance in 5 at all. 1 isn't perfectly centered.....


----------

